# HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB toy drive at fuddrukers in lakewood...Dec 15 2012....



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

We will be posting the flyer soon....


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> We will be posting the flyer soon....


What up Homie!

I havent seen you since last time in North Hollywood for one of them Hops that we host out there...Been a long ass time.


How you been Compa?

Post up that Flyer and I will try to attend with the ONE LIFE Familia.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> What up Homie!
> 
> I havent seen you since last time in North Hollywood for one of them Hops that we host out there...Been a long ass time.
> 
> ...


What up g I been good just busy trying to hit all these shows......for sho g I'll post it up as soon as I get them........


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :squint: 3 guests)
Junior LOC


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> What up g I been good just busy trying to hit all these shows......for sho g I'll post it up as soon as I get them........


Arre!! Ya Dijiste.


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

any vendors space, Sams Kettle Corn:drama: interested and we done other show at fuddrukers. send me some info


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

butternut said:


> any vendors space, Sams Kettle Corn:drama: interested and we done other show at fuddrukers. send me some info


Yea just call speedy....562 843-9915 he is taking care of vendors an sponsers.....


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

majestics la will be there


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> majestics la will be there


For sho smiley we will see u guys there.....


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!! Any Lowrider bike categories?


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT!! Any Lowrider bike categories?


I willl get back to u on that....I'm sure there will be......


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:*TTMFT
HIGHCLASS*:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt.........


----------



## grumpy323 (Apr 25, 2009)

Westside c.c will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

_The Imperials will be there_:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be there to support !!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump for the homies


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HIGHCLASS C.C. HOMIES!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP FOR THE HOMIES !!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP it!!! I will bring this show up at out next meeting! Love that spot in Lakewood, and you guys are always everywhere showing support. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Keeping it on top !!!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

grumpy323 said:


> Westside c.c will be there.....:thumbsup:


Thanks g....


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

CPT BOY said:


> _The Imperials will be there_:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be there to support !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FC PREZ said:


> YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HIGHCLASS C.C. HOMIES!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*ttt:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP IT THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES !!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
let me know when you get flier
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got the flyers.......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HIGHCLASS C.C. HOMIES!:thumbsup::yes:


:werd:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

good morning HIGHCLASS!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave homies


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> good morning HIGHCLASS!


What up nene......:wave:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Back ttt......:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

back to the top


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

SATURDAY MORNING BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt for the:worship: high class brothers


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:wave::wave:WHATS UP EVERYONE BUMP TTT..........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTT........*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Please wash the blanket before donating it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

T t t


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES !!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING BUMP ...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Please don't forget to donate a blanket for a free cd at the Dj booth. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger and washed. No limit. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this winter. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it. Thank in advance.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please don't forget to donate a blanket for a free cd at the Dj booth. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger and washed. No limit. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this winter. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it. Thank in advance.



Please don't forget to bring a blanket new or used and get a FREE cd. Thanks.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Christmas Trivia jumping off...I gots prizes.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanksgiving bump.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please don't forget to bring a blanket new or used and get a FREE cd. Thanks.



Thanks in advance...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BLACK FRIDAY BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Christmas Trivia jumping off...I gots prizes.



Yes sir...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please don't forget to donate a blanket for a free cd at the Dj booth. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger and washed. No limit. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this winter. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it. Thank in advance.



Thanks in advance...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward to this event


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

crenshaw magraw said:


> lookin forward to this event



See you there...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Re-confirmed


----------



## greenleprechaun (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's the flyer...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Firme


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM HIGHCLASS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

If your toy drive gets rained out this weekend, bring them to the 1st Annual Highclass CC Toy Drive...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


That's waaaay up there...


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Please wash the blanket before donating it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

greenleprechaun said:


> Here's the flyer...
> View attachment 574144


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please don't forget to donate a blanket for a free cd at the Dj booth. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger and washed. No limit. My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this winter. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it. Thank in advance.


Gracias to everyone that helped out...


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready Highclass CC, it's going to be another firme Toy Drive...the kids are going to have a last


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

greenleprechaun said:


> Here's the flyer...
> View attachment 574144


Hope u guys have a good turnout


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Please wash the blanket before donating it. Thanks in advance.



TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturday baby...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

See you guys saturday


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt homies


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt
> View attachment 580852


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Channel 22? Aponerse guapos lol


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>



TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT one more day homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt
> View attachment 580852


I believe...well said Paul.


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain or shine tomorrow


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

TTT.... Hoping for no rain....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME !!!! THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GREAT TIME .... :yes::thumbsup: IT WAS A SUNNY DAY... BUT COLD!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques L.A. and OC had a blast. Thanks, High Class!!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT...........:thumbsup:


----------

